# Recharging Fire



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

How often is everyone recharging? I work 12 hours and read throughout the night. Mine was fully charged when I came in and of course my wifi is off, I am down to almost 60% and have 6 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I recharge at night...and haven't had to recharge during the day, but then I don't use it all day long (that would be the iPad's duty...)

Betsy


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I was just wondering how much is too much. Isn't it true that the battery wears out quicker the more you charge it? I might be looking at twice a day during workdays. How low should you run the power before plugging it in?


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I use mine off and on through out the day when my sob gives me a few.minutes break.  I plug it in after he goes to bed, so about 15 hours.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

My battery life is terrible.  

I charged it the day before yesterday.  Took it off charge and played before bed for about 10 minutes.  The next morning it had dropped to 72%.

I turned off the wireless and left it alone for 24 hours.  It dropped from 72% to 37% with nothing running.

Is there something I can check to see if something is wrong, or do I just send it back?

In contrast, my year old Nook Color (which I did play with a bit) only dropped from 79% to 77%.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

lowspark said:


> How often is everyone recharging? I work 12 hours and read throughout the night. Mine was fully charged when I came in and of course my wifi is off, I am down to almost 60% and have 6 1/2 hours to go.


Hmmm...I don't use mine 12 hours straight, so not sure what the battery life should be in that situation, but over the course of the day yesterday I used mine quite a bit-used a recipe online, read, surfed, played Plants vs. Zombies for about an hour and it only dropped maybe 20% over the course of the day. And that was not charging it since Tuesday. From the comments on KB, it seems that there's a lot of variation in battery life experience.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine has required recharging at least daily ..... I haven't let it discharge completely but I'll read for a few hours after fully charging and it's down to 70% ....


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

An Update to help anybody else with battery issues:

My battery kept dropping (with the wi-fi off, screen off, not in use) at a rate of over 1% per hour.

I downloaded an app called (I'm not making this up) Bad Ass Battery Monitor.

It told me that 92% of my battery had been used in "kept awake" status, meaning some app was forcing the Fire to stay awake.  

It also showed me what apps were running.  The one taking the most juice was also the one keeping the Fire "awake".  Since it was something I didn't like anyway, I uninstalled it. 

When last checked, it had been over 12 hours (with the wi-fi ON) and the battery was still 100%.

So, if your battery is burning down too fast, try getting a battery monitor and see what's messing with your Fire that you don't even know is running.

Now, I'm thinking about keeping it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone interested, the app is in the Amazon Store and is free:



Betsy


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For anyone interested, the app is in the Amazon Store and is free:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


AWESOME thanks Betsy!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you shutting it down using the off button or are you letting it go to the blank screensaver?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I press the off button briefly, which as far as I know is the same as letting it go to sleep to a black screen.  For me, I don't care go through the whole start up process every time.  However, if I were out and about, and concerned about my battery lasting, I would shut it down.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightReader--

I've got the Bad ass monitor installed.

And have this screen:









Is this where you saw "Kept Awake" was 92%? Is that where mine shows 8.94%?



NightReader said:


> It told me that 92% of my battery had been used in "kept awake" status, meaning some app was forcing the Fire to stay awake.


And then you tapped on the bottom option "App Usage" to see the list of apps? And did you choose "View Time Held Awake" in the top white drop down menu?

Betsy


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there a way to tell what percent of battery charge has been used without installing a special app?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, if you click on the gear in the top right hand corner, then "More" then "Device," the second line tells you the percent remaining.

Betsy


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> NightReader--
> 
> I've got the Bad *ss monitor installed.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's where I saw that "kept awake" was 92%. I think I tapped on the App Usage to get to the apps.

It was weird because the app that was holding the system awake had only used 6.xx% of the battery while running. But, it was holding the system awake without doing anything. (It was Getjar, if anybody is curious. I had used it to get the Nook app, following directions in one of the articles about sideloading.)


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

NightReader said:


> It told me that 92% of my battery had been used in "kept awake" status, meaning some app was forcing the Fire to stay awake.
> It also showed me what apps were running. The one taking the most juice was also the one keeping the Fire "awake". Since it was something I didn't like anyway, I uninstalled it.


OK, so how do uninstall an application on the Fire? Curious minds....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Press and hold on the app until the menu "remove from device" pops up.

Betsy


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

NightReader said:


> (It was Getjar, if anybody is curious. I had used it to get the Nook app, following directions in one of the articles about sideloading.)


When you deleted Getjar were you able to keep the Nook app you used it for?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I was checking my Battery usage using B.Battery Monitor.

I have 57% App usage
Held Awake 0.62%
20.15% Wifi Active
21.84 Screen

How do I use any of these numbers to help me.  Do these seem like ok numbers to have?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea, Joan.  I think my numbers are similar.  Perhaps one of the real gearheads will  let us know.  I recharge about once a day with light to medium use, twice a day with heavy use, which is consistent with Amazon's battery life, I think.

Betsy


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Interesting.  I have Getjar also.  Used it get my Nook app also.  I have thought my battery drains faster than it should.  

It shouldn't affect the Nook app if I delete Getjar should it?  I would think once the Nook app is on the Fire it should stay there.  

But could any clarify this?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Another thing I have noticed about the battery is that the green light comes on when the battery is charged to 90%.  So if you unplug it at that point, you might see it drop to 80% quicker than you would have expected (if you are assuming the green light means it is at 100%)


----------

